# Food glorious food!



## Jim Harris (Mar 16, 2008)

Is there any food or spices that you discovered whilst at sea,
and still love today and can't do without?

I became very partial to an onion and chilli omelette served with
chips and a cold beer, in the duty-mess at 08.00!

And today, if an omelette or pizza isn't smothered in very hot
chillis, it just isn't worth eating!(Thumb)

Trust me!(Thumb) (Thumb)


----------



## greektoon (Oct 17, 2008)

I discovered Manchester tart!


----------



## Fieldsy (Nov 3, 2008)

greektoon said:


> I discovered Manchester tart!



I think you'll find many of us discovered tarts in lots of destinations.
(EEK)


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Linghams sweet chilli sauce (available in Asda now)

Mrs H S Balls Chutney (Plain available in Morrisons, the more exotic varieties from the South African shop under Charing Cross Station (in the arcade off Villiers Street - also sells SA drink including Van Der Hum)


----------



## degsy (Jun 16, 2008)

Linghams sweet chilli sauce always been a favourite, got a bottle in me cupboard, first tasted it on a Bluey. Another sauce I remember from America was a Del Monte Tomato Ketchup with Pineapple it was bloody lovely. And of course the Duty Mess Omellette, of which there are two main types. The Omelletty Inebriata and the Omelletty Soberius . I have seen some ingredients go into the classic Inebriata, even a chunk of Xmas Pud. One was once served with a sweet an sour jus made with a jar of puppy sick. The Merchant Navy a true University for Life. (Jester)


----------



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

Delmonte ketchup with pineapple on the west coast US on a burger in a diner at long beach Cal,never forget the taste never had it since. Tony Allen


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

*Food*



Duncan112 said:


> Linghams sweet chilli sauce (available in Asda now)
> 
> Mrs H S Balls Chutney (Plain available in Morrisons, the more exotic varieties from the South African shop under Charing Cross Station (in the arcade off Villiers Street - also sells SA drink including Van Der Hum)


DUNCAN ONE SHIP I WAS ON [NO NAME] I WAS PEGGY I TOLD THE COOK THE BOUSON LIKED STEAK AND EAGS FOR BREAKFAST EVERY MORNING HE WOULD COOK THEM FOR HIM THREE DAYS FROM HOME WATCHING FILM IN SALOON THE BOUSON ASKED WOTS FOR SUPPERS BUTCH I HAVE PUT SOME NICE HAM ON THE PRESS SAID COOK BOUSON REPLIAD DID/NT YOU NO I WAS A VEGATERIAN TO WITCH I MADE A VERY SHARP EXIT I WAS BUILT LIKE A BRICK SH.T HOUSE THAT TRIP ///????/


----------



## Jim F (Dec 10, 2008)

Curry of all kinds.#1 Curried prawns,we would trade loafs of bread from the locals and there small boats that came alongside at Palembang Indonesia.Made of course by the crews head cook,who if I remember was the Bandari but I stand to be corrected.Not to forget a few cold beers on the Engineers deck.


----------



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

Curried this and curried that and curried anything ! Cooked the Indian way though!


----------



## olddog96 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Fieldsy, I agree with you most of the tarts that we discovered were sweet to us. the food was also good Vern


----------



## ccurtis1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dry mince curry and dhall Bank Line style is the best curry in the world bar none


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

As curry is now described as almost the standard English meal (obviously deep fried Mars bars retain that spot north of the border) I guess we were all ahead of the times 50 years ago. Curry was an incredible revelation to me on joining my first ship, with Indian crew 55 years ago. 
Something very different were the crusty rolls with blue cheese and some mustard pickle filling we used to buy in Sydney long, long ago. I've tried various blue cheeses and different piccallili varieties but none matches up to my (rose tinted) memory of 50+ years ago.
Ian


----------



## Fieldsy (Nov 3, 2008)

West Indian pepper sauce.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Pistachio Nuts in Iran, Still love 'em.
Very pricey and almost un available in the UK in the late 60s


----------



## joemack (Jun 5, 2009)

kedgeree was a good one for me, and mulligatawny soup!


----------



## Monket (Mar 8, 2007)

Beefe completo(sp) in Argentina.


----------



## degsy (Jun 16, 2008)

Monket said:


> Beefe completo(sp) in Argentina.


dos huevos, ensalada, papa fritas.(Thumb)


----------

